# JD 826 Age Identification without Serial Tag (Have Engine SER Stamp)



## MenoldJD826 (Dec 29, 2021)

So I know I have a 'later model' JD 826 based on engine serial number stamping instead of a tag, the lubrication joints, and the taller style of snow exit chute. (There are probably many other characteristics, those are just what I can think of off the top of my head). I have shown the engine serial number. Can anyone date range it based on this? Thanks!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

8HP 1977 ?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Why do you need the exact year? is something broke?


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

The 826 wasn't made until '79.
Given the "tall chute" reference would put it most likely 1987 model.
If all original engine was made Friday June 26, 1987.


----------



## MenoldJD826 (Dec 29, 2021)

Forgot to include: Engine Code "HM80-155317M" Engine SER "7177D"

As for reasons- the machine is in good working condition though I'm trying to plan for future issues. I will say the reverse gear is very slow/weak and I have to hold the lever back with pressure or it will not reverse at all. No issues with forward drive gears.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Reverse is not a lock back, it requires selector R lever to be held and handle engaged


----------



## MenoldJD826 (Dec 29, 2021)

oneboltshort said:


> Reverse is not a lock back, it requires to be held


Thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

oneboltshort said:


> Reverse is not a lock back, it requires to be held


Exactly......same with my Murry built JD TRS27......has to be held in reverse.....there are no "lock" cutouts.


----------



## MenoldJD826 (Dec 29, 2021)

Ok I finally came across a picture I had the seller send me last year of the serial tag. Some previous owner had painted over it. He then tried to use some cleaning agent which actually made it completely illegible by the time I bought it. Anyway, I found the earlier photo where I can make out most of the tag. M00826X5771 is what I can read. Thank you to @oneboltshort for posting the serial range by year breakdowns. From that I can tell mine was built in 1988 with an engine built the year previous. Still don't know whether this was an Ariens or Deere built machine. Anyway- Thanks everyone!


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

The serial number is not complete, there should be six (6) digits after the X. However, the model year is 1988 (M00826X575001-595000). See attached PDF.
I think this vintage was Deere built.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

That is a John Deere built machine.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Deere built.


----------



## Nick Amb (Feb 10, 2019)

My tag is completely black. It was 90% and I tried to clean it up. It also has a new briggs motor. Did they Stamp the frame anywhere? 
Short chute
Black handlebars thinking 85 or 86.


----------

